# First commercial bid



## Natethepainter (May 15, 2016)

I had a business acquaintance refer my crew to a property management company in my area. I will be bidding on 14 apartment buildings with 3-4 units a peice, a total of 41 seperate unit exteriors. It is an upscale community and the property management company would rather have a quality job than a bargain one. Does anyone with any experience have any tips for me on this subject? I have already spent a few hours at the job and feel confident in my company's ability to complete it. What is the longest anyone has spent on a job?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

Those are pretty easy for any size company, just depends on the expectation of the management company for completion time. You can either, 1. get one building done each week, 14 weeks. or 2. If you have the manpower, have small teams doing the same task on each building. Powerwasher crew starts and finishes each building. Then your prep crew comes in and goes from building to building. Then masker crew and spray guys. By the time you are done with one or two, the powerwashers and preppers can come back to clean up. You might have your best guys do doors and trim, etc.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

The longest I've been on a job? 1 year. A job like this should take a week of working time...By the sounds of it. How big are the buildings/units?


----------



## Natethepainter (May 15, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys. The total sq footage of the units is 81,000, they are high end 1700-2300sq ft 2 & 3 br townhouse styled condominiums. I was planning on starting for now at a building a week because I don't have the man power. 14 weeks is a long time though and that doesn't account for bad weather either, so I might find time to hire more painters if I have to. I'm more used to looking at one house/unit at a time so I estimated that they could vary in price from $2000-$3500 after paint/materials/overhead/etc. I'm pretty confident with my estimating skills but I plan on going back tomorrow for one last look before I turn in my bid with a brochure.


----------



## SunHouseProperties (Feb 19, 2015)

If your comfortable with your single site quotes and these are alittle similar a few differences they'll balance out - MAKE sure you know what those differences are + or - * IMO if your on one site ALL B IT multi unit.. You'll usually benefit from things like duplicate washroom styles and other rooms as well as ladder work AND by the 2nd unit your faster and this benefits your bottom line. Keep your eyes up OH the longest I've been on a site was 2 months But I've done large sqft really fast when i spray large warehouse BUT I've taken longer on finer works SOOOO


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Natethepainter said:


> I had a business acquaintance refer my crew to a property management company in my area. I will be bidding on 14 apartment buildings with 3-4 units a peice, a total of 41 seperate unit exteriors. It is an upscale community and the property management company would rather have a quality job than a bargain one. Does anyone with any experience have any tips for me on this subject? I have already spent a few hours at the job and feel confident in my company's ability to complete it. What is the longest anyone has spent on a job?


In years or months? Either way, several.


----------

